# Dayton KOA



## carolyn (May 28, 2002)

Planning a trip to Dayton - Air Force Museum.  just wondering if anyone has stayed at the Dayton Tall Timber Resort KOA.  Seems a little pricey but would be worth it if nice, clean and safe.  have never been to dayton.  any replies??  Thanks so much


----------



## polock (May 28, 2002)

Dayton KOA

I stayed there years ago was nice said to be one  of nicest in the area,


----------



## BarneyS (May 28, 2002)

Dayton KOA

We were there two years ago.  Nice place and fairly close to the base.  Would stay there again.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## pamaspears (Jun 27, 2003)

Dayton KOA

My husband and I have been there twice.  It is a nice campgrounds with a friendly staff, clean pool, plenty of shaded sites and well-stocked store.  There is a small wooded area with a trail right beside the campground.  The twin lakes are more like ponds--they're on the small side.  Paddleboats are allowed which is not conducive to trying to fish.  They also have an area in the back with goats and donkeys.


----------



## lhollatz (Jun 30, 2003)

Dayton KOA

We stopped by there in June of this year and found it to be very pleasant.  One of the few times the park was actually better than presented in the various camp ground guide books.


----------

